# Shoes, for old people? Or no?



## Sabrunka (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok so I just bought these shoes from JC Penny...


http://zoom.jcpenney.com//is/image/0...0&op_sharpen=1


And my dad was SO RUDE.  I showed him and he says something like "those are the ugliest things I've ever seen in my life! They look exactly like grandma shoes, oh my god, I'm telling the TRUTH, no one would like those, they're disgusting!" Ext ext.... Anyways I got really mad and sad that my dad would even say something like that, but what are your opinions?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 28, 2006)

I think your dad was a little harsh in his reaction. I think if you like the shoes and they are your style then who gives a crap what your dad or anyone else says. I know it's hard to wear something sometimes when people think it's unattractive, but if you feel comfortable in them, then rock them!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2006)

i think lots of girls would like them, not so much w/guys.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

If you like them, go for it. It's not like he'll be wearing them.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 28, 2006)

I think they'd look really cute with some straight legged jeans!


----------



## honeyd (Aug 29, 2006)

i think those are so cute. i was thinking of buying some on the newport news website the other day but shouldnt spend the money. not to get you down but they called them "granny boots." lol. they are 'in style' this fall. but you should wear them only if you really like them.


----------



## lara (Aug 29, 2006)

So 30's! Wear them with a tweed pencil skirt and tailored shirt and a dear little cloche hat.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 29, 2006)

arent those in right now? i seethem in magazines and stuff. the whole ankles boots and shoes like those are "this fall"


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

i say if u like them ......... then dont worry about what ur dad or other ppl say...... my husband has something to say about anything when it comes to me .. i just learned to let it go through one ear and out the other...  I mean really........  lol  " ha i always come back with something smart to say like " dont hate " or jelousy will get u nowhere" lol ... Plus  i have to agree with beauitful Lara is saying def try them with tweed pencil skirt and tailored shirt .


----------



## User34 (Sep 1, 2006)

they remind me of nun's shoe ( I went to catholic school most of my life)..
except a lil' higher. Yet,, at the same time they remind me a lil' of the style I used to wear when I was 15 (1995).
If you like them.. rock them.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 1, 2006)

I think they would look better with wider leg wool/tweedy pant more so than the skirt.  With the skirt, you would really have to pull the look together with all the right pieces. 

My huband hates 90% of my shoes.  Screw it, if you like it, show em' off with confidence!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 1, 2006)

If you like them wear them.
Since you asked for input, I personally do not like that style at all.
But again, they are your shoes and if you like them then wear them.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 1, 2006)

The victorian look is in, I think they are fine. It depends on what you wear them with, as long as its not a dress so you dont look like Nanny McPhee.
Jennifer Love Hewitt wore them with slacks and suspenders it was really cute.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Sep 1, 2006)

to me the shoes say "sexy librarian" which is one of my favorite types of sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so keep them!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

if u like them, who cares! (i wouldn't listen to my dad, he wears tight cut off wranglers with a copenhagen ring on the back pocket, heh heh) and EVERYONE, even my mom tells me i wear grandma EVERYTHING. lol... i say grandma is SEXY. rock those shoes baby!


----------

